# Having to Kennel vs Breeder



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I know that when I left for Vancouver and was gone for 4 days Dharma would not settle and kept looking for me even though my husband and daughter were home. We now have to go away for a weekend to my parents house but we are having so much company on Saturday night that it would be awkward to have Dharma and a house full of people that my mom has asked me to board her for the night at the vets office up there. This means she is in an indoor 7 foot long kennel by herself for one night. She would probably go ballistic on me!
The other option is for us to drop her off at the breeders on Friday night and pick her up on the following Monday. Sheri has not seen Dharma since she was 8 weeks old and Dharma will be with her mom and the other vs and not sleeping in a horrible dog run away from humans all the time.
Why do I feel so guilty? This is the 1st time I have had this feeling even though I left last time and was fine with it. ???


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd go with the breeder. It'll be a more stimulating environment, so even with the longer stay I think she would do better. I know, it's so hard to leave these guys!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would go with the breeder as well. As you know, we have a whole house full of dogs. When we first kenneled our oldest lab, we kenneled her with a friend who owned the kennel who is very partial to labs. She called me that night and asked if Brynne could sleep in her bed. The first time I had to kennel our 2nd lab, I cried. A LOT! We had to kennel them at a normal kennel due to an unfortunate circumstance. The firs time we kenneled Bristol, our V, she was kenneled with her lab sisters, so I didn't worry too much about her. Now I kennel them at our trainers. It is a little more expensive, but they get to have more fun during the day and he always works in some hunt training, keeping everyone happy. His kennels are always quiet - not much barking going on. The secret? He lets everyone bring their own crate so even if they are in kennel runs, they have their own crate to sleep in. If you do have to kennel her at the vet's, I would take her crate along so she has a little bit of home with her.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Breeder, for sure. When I left Lua with hers over the summer, I figured that no one would know how to take care of my dog (besides me) better than the guy who "made" her. (Although I'm sure Lua's parents are a bit miffed, as they are the ones who did all the making and the cooking!) Plus, she had all sorts of vizsla family and friends to play with every day.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As always ! go with what you know ! family - friends - breeder - vet -PIKE goes to Shady Grove Kennels - sounds like a rest home LOL - converted horse barn - kennel -6/12' - then dog door 2 a 6/20' half concrete grass run - then a 5ac fenced field when they let the pup run - it does not get better than this ! - some 1 on site 24/7 - does it get better than this ? NO !!!!!!!! I hope they are there 4ever !!!!


----------

